# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  تست های احتمالی دیفرانسیل و ریاضی تجربی کنکور 94

## hamed2357

درود کنکوری های عزیز
قصد دارم تست های احتمالی دیفرانسیل و ریاضی تجربی کنکور 94 را در این تاپیک ادامه دهم.

سوال اول : از مبحث معادلات خط
دو شمع داریم که یک سانتی متر با هم اختلاف دارند.شمع بلندتر درساعت 5:30 بعداز ظهر و شمع کوتاه تر در ساعت 7:00 بعد از ظهر روشن می شوند.سرعت سوختن شمع ها یکی نیست.شمع ها در ساعت 9:30 شب هم اندازه می شوند.شمع بلندتر در ساعت 11:30 شب و شمع کوتاه تر در ساعت 11:00 شب تمام می شود.طول شمع کوتاه تر چنئ سانتی متر است؟
الف ) 6              ب)8                           ج)10                    د)11

----------


## hamed2357

سوال 2 ) مشتق پذیری و پیوستگی

----------


## hamed2357

سوال 3) اکسترمم و عطف

----------


## hamed2357

سوال 4)اکسترمم

----------


## hamed2357

سوال 5 ) مشتق دوم

----------


## hamed2357

سوال 6) عمودبودن دو منحنی

----------


## hamed2357

سوال7) نقاط بحرانی

----------


## hamed2357

سوال 8) مشتق ضمنی

----------


## hamed2357

سوال 9 ) معادلات

----------


## hamed2357

سوال 10) توان

----------


## hamed2357

منتظر پاسخ های شما عزیزان هستم.

----------


## mahmoud.n

> سوال 10) توان


کل عبارتو A میگیریم 
x^4=4
x=sqr2
گزینه 1

----------


## mahmoud.n

> سوال 2 ) مشتق پذیری و پیوستگی


پیوسته و مشتق ناپذیر
گزینه 2

----------


## hamed2357

> کل عبارتو A میگیریم 
> x^4=4
> x=sqr2
> گزینه 1


درود احسان 
کاملا درسته

----------


## joozef

گزینه3 میشه؟؟؟
یعنی جواب میشه: x=2
اگه درسته تا جواب تشریحیمو بزارم...

----------


## Afsane-IN

> سوال 33) حد
> فایل پیوست 24314


1?

----------


## hamed2357

سوال 34)حد

----------


## daniad

32=133=1

----------


## Afsane-IN

> سوال 34)حد


4?

----------


## hamed2357

سوال 35)حد

----------


## Afsane-IN

> سوال 35)حد


2?

----------


## daniad

35=2

----------


## hamed2357

سوال 36 ) حد

----------


## Afsane-IN

> سوال 36 ) حد


2?

----------


## hamed2357

> 2?


 :Yahoo (1): 
سوال باحالیه
دلیلی نداره گنگ به توان 2 دوباره کنک نشه
گزینه 4 میشه
فکرکنید خوب

----------


## daniad

نکته این سوالو بگین درست میگم یا نه 
اگه عددی به عدد گنگ میل کنه حودش گنگهه و همینطور برای گویا ؟
36 = گزینه 2

----------


## Afsane-IN

> سوال باحالیه
> دلیلی نداره گنگ به توان 2 دوباره کنک نشه


رادیکال 2 به توانه دو نمیشه 2؟!

----------


## Afsane-IN

ok i got it

----------


## daniad

من که اصلا فک کردم q  اعداد گویاس  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## hamed2357

> رادیکال 2 به توانه دو نمیشه 2؟!


من رفتم فیلم ببینم :Yahoo (1): فایل پیوست 24321

----------


## Afsane-IN

> من رفتم فیلم ببینمفایل پیوست 24321


عکس وا نمیشه باز
باشه بروید فیلم بنگرید

----------


## hamed2357

> عکس وا نمیشه باز
> باشه بروید فیلم بنگرید

----------


## daniad

حاجی چند تا تست نمیزاری ؟ 
میخوام برم تستا 30 سال کنکورو بزنم حسش نیست اینجا بیشتر حال میده  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## amin dehghan

تست نبود؟؟؟

----------


## daniad

> تست نبود؟؟؟


میخوای تست بدم با هم حل کنیم ؟  :Yahoo (94): 
ای حاجیمون انگار خوابه

----------


## hamed2357

سوال 37 ) حد

----------


## hamed2357

سوال 38)حد

----------


## hamed2357

سوال 39 ) حد

----------


## Afsane-IN

> سوال 37 ) حد


3؟
تا حالا با lim ln ب این صورت رو به رو نشوده بودم :Yahoo (17):

----------


## hamed2357

سوال 40 ) حد (قراره 94 مواجه بشی)
علامت جز صحیح است.[]

----------


## daniad

wtf ...

----------


## hamed2357

شماره سوال را بگید هنگام جواب دادن
افسانه جوابت غلطه
شماره سوال را نگید جواب شما بررسی نمیشه

----------


## daniad

سوال آخر گزینه 3

----------


## Afsane-IN

آقا من هنگ کردم 
12 ساعت آدم مدرسه باشه همین میشه دیگه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Afsane-IN

40 یه جوریه
x خودش بین tgx و sinx عه
اونوخ ضرب دو تا x ای از تو اینادر میاد از کجا بفمیم کمتر از x به توان دو عه یا نه

احتمالا گزینه 4 میشه

----------


## daniad

> 40 یه جوریه
> x خودش بین tgx و sinx عه
> اونوخ ضرب دو تا x ای از تو اینادر میاد از کجا بفمیم کمتر از x به توان دو عه یا نه
> 
> احتمالا گزینه 4 میشه


هنگی جدا  :Yahoo (94): 
سینوس ضرب در کتانژانت میشه سینوس به توان 2 روی کوسینوس  بعدشم هم ارزی

----------


## Afsane-IN

> هنگی جدا 
> سینوس ضرب در کسینوس میشه سینوس به توان 2 روی کوسینوس  بعدشم هم ارزی



اوه اوه 
من جدا مغزم هنگه
کلا امروز مغزم هنگ بود 
 :Yahoo (21):  تو مدرسه زنگ دینی هم استادمون درس میداد هنگ بودم :Yahoo (4): ))
من ترجیح میدم صحنرو ترک کنم
خدافظ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## daniad

> اوه اوه 
> من جدا مغزم هنگه
> کلا امروز مغزم هنگ بود 
>  تو مدرسه زنگ دینی هم استادمون درس میداد هنگ بودم))
> من ترجیح میدم صحنرو ترک کنم
> خدافظ


بابا نرو جان تو تو میری این حاجیمونم دیگخ سوال نمیزاره  :Yahoo (94): 
حس سوال حل کردنه

----------


## hamed2357

سوال 41) پیوستگی

----------


## daniad

گزینه 1 آی گس

----------


## hamed2357

سوال 42)پیوستگی

امیدوارم طراحان کنکور این صفحات را نبینند  :Yahoo (1): 
میدونید مولفان کتاب درسی ریاضی دبیرستان  3تاشون اساتید امیرکبیر هستند؟ همون عباسپور(پورعباس) بود قدیما استادمون بود!
لطفا سوالات قبلی را حل کن دانیاد.غلط هم حل میکنی.وقتی سوال میذارم دلیل بر این نیست جواب قبلیت درسته!به تذکرات هم توجه کن

----------


## daniad

4 آِی  گس

----------


## daniad

> سوال 42)پیوستگی
> 
> امیدوارم طراحان کنکور این صفحات را نبینند 
> میدونید مولفان کتاب درسی ریاضی دبیرستان  3تاشون اساتید امیرکبیر هستند؟ همون عباسپور(پورعباس) بود قدیما استادمون بود!
> لطفا سوالات قبلی را حل کن دانیاد.غلط هم حل میکنی.وقتی سوال میذارم دلیل بر این نیست جواب قبلیت درسته!به تذکرات هم توجه کن


خو بگو غلته تو خماری نمونیم  :Yahoo (94):  
کلی روحیه گرفتم خراب کردیش :/ 
کدوم سوال غلته ؟

----------


## hamed2357

> 4 آِی  گس


برو بیشتر بخون درست را
کلا داری اشتباه پاسخ میدی-وچون شماره سوال را نمیگی جوابهات بررسی نمیشه
باتشکر
منم میرم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## amin dehghan

37-2
38-3
39-1
40-1
41-3
42-2

----------


## amin dehghan

چی شد پس؟ کجاييد

----------


## hamed2357

> 37-2
> 38-3
> 39-1
> 40-1
> 41-3
> 42-2


37-2
38-3
39-1
40-1
41-3
42-2
33%

----------


## amin dehghan

37-4

----------


## hamed2357

> 37-4


37-4

----------


## amin dehghan

40-2

----------


## hamed2357

> 40-2


صورت منفی در منفی هست پس مثبته
مخرجم مثبته
40-2

----------


## amin dehghan

41-4

----------


## hamed2357

> 41-4


41-4

----------


## amin dehghan

پس 40 چند میشه؟

----------


## Afsane-IN

آقا حامد میشه سوال 37،38،39،40 رو حل کنید؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hamed2357

> آقا حامد میشه سوال 37،38،39،40 رو حل کنید؟


فعلا باید فیلم ببینم-شاید نصفه شب بیام.
چون قول دادم برای لیستنینگ هر شب فیلم ببینم-فرصت شد چشم-میخوای حلش را بصورت فیلم بذارم اصلا؟ :Yahoo (1):  فعلا

----------


## Afsane-IN

> فعلا باید فیلم ببینم-شاید نصفه شب بیام.
> چون قول دادم برای لیستنینگ هر شب فیلم ببینم-فرصت شد چشم-میخوای حلش را بصورت فیلم بذارم اصلا؟ فعلا


آفرین
منم با فیلم انقد زبانم خوب شد
هر طور میزارید بزارید 
عصابم خورد شد سر این سوالا :Yahoo (19): 
تو ماشین بودم ک داشتم بهشون فک میکردم  :Yahoo (21):  الانم دیگه حوصله ندارم باز فک کنم

----------


## jarvis

> سوال 37 ) حد
> فایل پیوست 24396


گزینه 4

----------


## hamed2357

> سوال 40 ) حد (قراره 94 مواجه بشی)
> علامت جز صحیح است.[]
> فایل پیوست 24400


گزینه 3 درسته

----------


## daniad

> گزینه 3 درسته


په لاف اومدی گفتی غلت جواب دادم همه رو ؟ :Yahoo (94):

----------


## hamed2357

> په لاف اومدی گفتی غلت جواب دادم همه رو ؟


آره وقتی از 3 سوال 2 تاش غلط میشه!
یک بچه هم شانسی میگفت از 3تا یکیش درست میاد  :Yahoo (1): 
شماره سوال را بگو از این به بعد

----------


## hamed2357

> سوال 37 ) حد
> فایل پیوست 24396


پاسخ

در مشتق ال ان یک منفی اشتباهی اومده که تاثیری در جواب ندارد

----------


## hamed2357

> سوال 38)حد
> فایل پیوست 24398


پاسخ

----------


## jarvis

> پاسخ
> 
> در مشتق ال ان یک منفی اشتباهی اومده که تاثیری در جواب ندارد


حالا که انقدر با کلاس حل کردی  اینم نمودارش. خوب معلومه که تو صفر راست حدش صفر دیگه!

----------


## hamed2357

> حالا که انقدر با کلاس حل کردی  اینم نمودارش. خوب معلومه که تو صفر راست حدش صفر دیگه!


اینارو هم بده به نمودارت





نموداری که کشیدید را انسان اولیه هم میتونه بده به کامپیوتر

----------


## hamed2357

تمامی سوالات برگرفته شده از کتاب گسسته به تالیف مهندس دلیجه می باشد

----------


## jarvis

> اینارو هم بده به نمودارت
> فایل پیوست 24572
> فایل پیوست 24573
> 
> فایل پیوست 24574
> فایل پیوست 24575
> نموداری که کشیدید را انسان اولیه هم میتونه بده به کامپیوتر


شما با خودت درگیری شدید! من که نگفتم اینو خودم کشیدم. نمودار رو هم فقط برای روشن تر شدن موضوع گذاشتم.اینم آدرس سایتشFunktionsplotter | Funktionsgraphen online berechnen mit dem Funktionenplotter!
بعدش هم اینکه شما ریاضی 100 که هیچ 120 هم میزدی باز هم من میفهمم که چیزی سرت نمیشه چون دقیقا با گذاشتن این چند سوال احتمال عملا نشون میدی که به نمودار اعتقاد نداری. در حالی که گویا ترین وسیله برای بیان مسائل است.(در ضمن زیاد صبحت از انسان اولیه میکنی احیانا با هم نسبت خانوادگی دارین؟)

----------

